# "Back" Brushing



## Nold (Jul 11, 2013)

I read an article somewhere that I Should brush first with the hair growth, then against it. I have a double sided brush, one side is soft nylon bristles, the other is like pins with balls on the ends of them . I brush with the grain with the pin side, then against the grain with the nylon brush side. 

I've never brushed a dog against the grain before. The brush is very soft and it doesn't seem to bother her. Is this common practice ?


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

I know certain breeds like Poodles and OES are back brushed as part of their grooming, but I've not heard of anyone doing it routinely on GSD.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

sometimes in the show ring, they will backbrush the slope and back of a GSD, then brush it down lightly so it gives the appearance of more slope.....


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

With a GSD, you really don't need to backbrush. Sometimes when I want to fluff out a tail, I'll gently brush against the lay of the hair, but otherwise, brushing with the lay of the hair (or linebrushing) is best.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use an undercoat comb and a pin brush. i comb my dog
in all directions with the undercoat comb. i use the pin brush
on his legs, head and underneath him for hair removal. then
i'll use the pin brush to smooth him out. i groom my dog 3 to
4 times a week.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what's wrong with brushing in all directions? i find when i backbrush
i remove more hair. this is the first time i've heard the term backbrush
and linebrushing.



Freestep said:


> With a GSD, you really don't need to backbrush. Sometimes when I want to fluff out a tail, I'll gently brush against the lay of the hair, but otherwise, brushing with the lay of the hair (or linebrushing) is best.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what's wrong with brushing in all directions? i find when i backbrush
> i remove more hair. this is the first time i've heard the term backbrush
> and linebrushing.


Nothing wrong with backbrushing, per se, I just don't find it necessary if you're using a good slicker brush. 

Dogs have a little tiny muscle attached to each hair (piloerector) which raises and lowers the hair. In GSDs and other natural-coated breeds, the muscle is fairly firm, and brushing against the lay of the hair can actually cause discomfort to some dogs as it pulls against that little muscle. Not so much with a pin brush, but you should never backbrush with a Furminator or Coat King.

In curly coated dogs like Poodles, the piloerector muscle is very weak and floppy, so you can backbrush that type of coat to your hearts' content.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

When I'm using an undercoat rake I go against the hair. I usually go with the hair when using a slicker.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I brush with the hair with a slicker, comb and rake but brush against the hair with my skinny oval pin brush (don't know what else to call it, it is not a normal pin brush). The dogs LOVE when I back brush them with this brush and I get out a TON of hair that way. My guys are really thick coated though, and have long hair for normal coat gsds. I always back brush them after a bath and blow, it makes them fluffy


----------



## Buggibub (Jul 1, 2010)

We use a furminator once a week and then a brush every other day+ vacuum. Our GSD finds back brushing to be uncomfortable and painful, so the only place I do it where he doesn't mind is on his hind hocks


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

